# Possible Armour Officer Entry Paths



## Kod111 (9 Apr 2013)

What are the Pros and Cons to the entry plans to the Armour Officer? I know the Forces.ca site has 2 plans but it only tells you some of the Pros. Can anyone with first hand experience tell me in more depth what the cons are too? or is it really that straight forward?


----------



## DAA (9 Apr 2013)

As a civilian applicant, either DEO (Direct Entry because you already possess a Post Secondary Degree) or ROTP (if you have no Degree)

As a current serving member of the Reserve Force, Component Transfer.


----------

